# Connect Grill to Home Propane



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

We just moved to a house that has a spot to hook up our grill to the home's propane source. There is a shut off, then a flexible hose with a flare fitting on the end. I cannot, for the life of me figure out what i need in order to hook it to my grill. Maybe I'm making this harder than it is. Any help?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Simple adaper is all you need.

http://image12.bizrate-images.com/resize?sq=160&uid=4691505578&mid=19035
Something like this.


----------



## Guywithskills (Jan 4, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Simple adaper is all you need.
> 
> http://image12.bizrate-images.com/resize?sq=160&uid=4691505578&mid=19035
> Something like this.


If u cannot find off the shelf at Ace hardware. Take both ends if you're not sure, go to RV store, most can make it for you. Custom length and the fitting of choice on each end all gas rated (gas rate important). This can be done for not much more than if found on the shelf. Best part is custom length.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks. I'll check out the store next time I'm in. So, the female end would connect to the male flare fitting that exists on the flex pipe, but how does the male end of that adapter fit on my grill? Can I keep the hoses and regulator that is on the grill or do I need to get rid of it?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if there's a fitting that would connect a acme( currently on the grill-large black plastic fitting) to a 1/2" flare? Can't seem to figure this out.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Without seeing it it is hard to tell. I will assume that you have a standard propane tank hookup on the grill right now. That hose has a flared coupling connector on the end that is attached to the grill control valves. It is posible that the flare fitting on the hose from your supply has the same thread and "may" be able to be connected that way. 

However, I would find a way to put a shutoff valve in that line near the grill so you do not rely on the grill's valves to shut off the gas when you are not using it. They are not the most reliable valves.

If you are unsure of this, contact your propane distributor. I am sure they have someone there that can help you. They also have a vested interest in ensuring you do not blow yourself up due to a faulty connection.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

cibula11 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a fitting that would connect a acme( currently on the grill-large black plastic fitting) to a 1/2" flare? Can't seem to figure this out.


Contact your local propane distributor for help. They will have the correct fittings, and will do the installation for you if needed. You will need a regulator at the grill as well.


----------

